# Best Nintendo Wii package?



## TopCat (Apr 22, 2008)

I have promised my kids a Wii for their joint birthday pressie but given I am lazy/busy/useless can someone point me in the direction of a good deal?


----------



## girasol (Apr 22, 2008)

I recenlty just got the one from Amazon, with Wii sports and one controller + nunchuck.  Then we got Wii Play, that has another controller.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Wi..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1208860300&sr=8-1

Not sure it's the best deal though...  But it seemed good enough and it was convenient and fast.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 22, 2008)

thankyou


----------



## zenie (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.play.com/Games/Wii/4-/1032617/Nintendo-Wii-Console-+-Wii-Sports/Product.html

and use the disount code  

experience08

for 5% off


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 22, 2008)

If you get a basic deal, then you need to buy an extra controller so that they can play against each other. It comes with Wii Sports, which will keep them happy for quite a while with the extra controller.


----------

